# Iphone 6 dropped in toilet



## noahhatswag88 (Feb 17, 2018)

I dropped my Iphone in the toilet and the screen startet to flicker. After a few seconds the phone turned off.
I put the phone into rice and waited a few days. When I tried to turn the phone on the screen kept beeing black but the phone was on. I know that because it vibratet when I used the mute switch at the top left corner of the phone. It also made sounds. Can I still repair the phone or is it dead and what can I do?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Omg!? How could you even consider using something with sewage in it.


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

The best way to repair it would be to call Apple's Support.


----------



## plankton23 (Feb 8, 2018)

Repairing is a viable option vs buying a new phone. You'll need to replace the digitizer but that means separating the screen from old and reattaching. It's just easier to buy the digitizer/screen combo. You can do this yourself or find a shop to do it. I've done 2 iphone 6 it's simple enough but very methodical and time consuming (about 3 hours). I found a shop in my area that specializes in Apple repairs as well as all PC's, tablets and phones....the last iphone 6 that needed to be repaired I had them do it and it only cost me $99 and that included tax and only took them 20 minutes.


----------



## noahhatswag88 (Feb 17, 2018)

plankton23 said:


> Repairing is a viable option vs buying a new phone. You'll need to replace the digitizer but that means separating the screen from old and reattaching. It's just easier to buy the digitizer/screen combo. You can do this yourself or find a shop to do it. I've done 2 iphone 6 it's simple enough but very methodical and time consuming (about 3 hours). I found a shop in my area that specializes in Apple repairs as well as all PC's, tablets and phones....the last iphone 6 that needed to be repaired I had them do it and it only cost me $99 and that included tax and only took them 20 minutes.


thank you for your answer dude! So I only need this?https://www.ebay.de/itm/iPhone-6-Di...076715?hash=item2a8b712dab:g:G7EAAOSwDehZnGT- . And the circuit board isn't broken?


----------



## plankton23 (Feb 8, 2018)

I wouldn't get it from ebay but rather Amazon. Just make sure it has the digitizer and the screen and color. The last one I did cost me $59.99. Looking now at prices....boy have that dropped....I'm guessing it's do to the release of the 7 and 8 series. 

Then just look up on youtube for a video tutorial on the complete process.


----------



## plankton23 (Feb 8, 2018)

Here you go.....


----------



## noahhatswag88 (Feb 17, 2018)

plankton23 said:


> Here you go.....


Thank you very much dude! You really helped me alot. I will buy a new digitizer tomorrow and try it. I will update you when I changed the digitizer.


----------

